
First Digital Nuclear Reactor – Nuclear Reactor Technology Change - rbanffy
https://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/infrastructure/a28912471/digital-nuclear-reactor/
======
ngcc_hk
No mention about the issue when the plant open to internet.

Any virtual pc etc?

